# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Customizable Design Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the new collection of Customizable Templates, offered by Great Dane Graphics, it’s now even faster and easier to create a professional-looking design for just about any type of client. Subscribers to either the stock art subscription or combination stock art and embroidery art subscription get access to the templates at no added cost. They can be downloaded for use with Illustrator®, Photoshop®, or CorelDRAW® graphic software programs.

Each template is layered and contains editable text to enable the user to modify the layout. You can change the art image, adjust the type, and change the colors. Simply download the file version you need and customize the design for your next project.

Examples of ways to use these new templates include school and team mascots for creating spiritwear; company and restaurant logos for uniforms or promotional apparel; family reunions; special events like races, concerts, and festivals for shirts, banners, and mugs; church, club and community events and organizations; and shirts to celebrate birthdays, anniversaries, and graduations. 

In addition to full-color templates, there also are templates that can be used for one-color vinyl cutting. With a variety of templates to choose from, you will be sure to find one that works for your customer. 

To view the templates available on our website, go to:
https://goo.gl/FXqgge

Great Dane offers affordable, flexible subscription plans that will let you tailor purchases to your needs. Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye-sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers, or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVD, and Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts.


----------

